# Hi From Saint Paul MN!!



## big lake beek (Jul 21, 2011)

U of M teaches a great beekeeping course. Dr. Marla Spivak at the U is an acclaimed beebreeder. Highly recommended.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tim!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## TimB (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

I shall take a look at the U of M's website right now to check on the price, thanks for that heads-up.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome, Tim!

I'd recommend joining the Minnesota Hobby Beekeepers Association. It's a great (and fun) group of folks that are always willing to help beekeepers regardless of their experience.

We meet monthly on the U of M's St. Paul campus.

http://www.mnbeekeepers.com/


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome Tim


----------



## TimB (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!

- Phil,
I just printed off the membership app and all ready have it filled out! Do I need to be a member to sit in on tonight's meeting?


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome Tim

John


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Tim,
Sorry, I didn't see your question until this morning. 
You can just show up and check it out. Were you there last night?


----------



## TimB (Jul 5, 2012)

I was! It was way bigger than I thought!! Seems like it will be fun, with a great wealth of knowledge!!


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Tim! It's good to see the beekeeping scene in the twin cities growing! I'm fairly new to it myself.

I currently have a conflict with Tuesday nights otherwise I'd be at the MN hobby beekeepers meetings. Joining the local groups is definitely a good way to go!


----------

